# Feds launch massive pot sting



## FruityBud (Jun 25, 2008)

Motorcades of government SUVs poured through Humboldt County communities Tuesday as hundreds of federal and state agents began their search for commercial marijuana growing operations in a multi-day investigation the FBI has dubbed Operation Southern Sweep.

The bureau's spokesman Joseph Schadler reported 450 agents with several federal agencies would be serving search warrants and collecting evidence on properties where corporate marijuana growing operations were suspected.

On Tuesday morning, at the operation's command center in Fortuna's River Lodge parking lot, Schadler said 27 search warrants would be executed over the course of the day, and two more are expected later this week.

He said he could not discuss what properties agents raided Tuesday, or which they had yet to investigate.

Medical marijuana dispensaries and 215 patients would not be targeted by the investigation, Schadler said. The Humboldt Cooperative, a medical marijuana dispensary in Arcata, said Tuesday evening that federal agents had not interfered with business.

We're not here to set policy or interfere with California's compassionate use laws, Schadler said. The FBI is investigating for-profit and corporate grow operations beyond the scope of 215.

Those alleged for-profit growing operations total some 2,000 acres of outdoor cultivation, spread across Southern Humboldt and Northern Mendocino counties, Schadler said. Additionally, at least one home in Arcata was raided.

Federal agents on the scene of the stings were tight-lipped about their work and would not answer media questions; however the agents were observed searching properties throughout the county.

Early Tuesday, Arcata police stood ready to assist as federal agents served one search warrant at a house on Virginia Way in Sunny Brae. The federal agents carried grow lights and other equipment, as well as boxes and bags filled with evidence, into the front yard.

In Shelter Cove, at least two homes were broken into by authorities -- the damaged front doors scarred by police battering rams.

In the front yard of a house outside Whitethorn, a pile of uprooted marijuana plants was stacked next to rows of grow lights, a computer and an assortment of growing equipment. One agent stood in the doorway of the house, holding a clear plastic bag filled with cash, as other agents scoured the house for other evidence.

Schadler said investigators would be taking DNA evidence, seizing weapons and chopping plants as part of their evidence gathering.

Individuals suspected of involvement in the alleged growing operations were not part of Tuesday's sting, as the agencies were focused on collecting evidence and building cases against possible growers, Schadler said. But he anticipates seeing charges later on down the line.

Although Schadler said agents were not interested in making arrests, one man was taken into police custody after reportedly assaulting an officer. Schadler said he did not know if charges would be filed.

The operation -- a result of a two-year-long investigation instigated by the California Department of Justice's Bureau of Narcotic Enforcement -- started around 7 a.m. Tuesday when convoys of SUVs left the hotel parking lot.

The parking lot was transformed into a make-shift mission control center for the teams. A gray RV-sized vehicle, adorned with a radio tower and satellite, was parked in front of the hotel, and fed information to personnel on laptops and satellite phones inside.

The River Lodge was off-limits to the public, and inside numerous government agents could be seen circulating through the building throughout the day.

Schadler said agents would be in the area for a couple days, and a hotel clerk reported their rooms have been booked through Friday.

The personnel involved are part of an alphabet soup of government agencies, which include the Bureau of Narcotics, the Internal Revenue Service, the U.S. Postal Inspection Service, the FBI and Drug Enforcement Administration.

Local authorities like California Highway Patrol and the Humboldt County Sheriff's Office also aided in the investigation.

Sheriff Lt. George Cavinta said six deputies assisted federal agents, providing logistical information.

It's a very rural country that they're into, he said. You're taking a large amount of metropolitan agents and getting them adjusted to the setting in Humboldt County.

The Sheriff's Office reported it was not involved with any of the 29 warrants issued for the operation.

Schadler said he could not discuss what evidence allowed them to attain the search warrants.

In some cases, warrants have been obtained by local law enforcement using Pacific Gas and Electric Co. records to find the houses drawing noticeably more electricity off the grid, which often indicates marijuana grows.

PG&E spokeswoman Jana Morris said the company never volunteers records of any customers, but it must cooperate if authorities present search warrants.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4drhn8
*
Here is a video about it: Major sting targets commercial grow op (with video)

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4qg4uc*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 25, 2008)

Paid thieves!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2008)

It is good, they are not harrashing citizens any more, their aim is money mongers. One of these days, police officers are doing what they are supposed to do... I wish politicians did as well and legalize Cannabis plant.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

glad to hear they are only targeting corp. grow ops...wish i believed it.  some of those guys in humbolt been growin there since the 60's and never had a problem until mmj...go figure


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 25, 2008)

What exactly makes a grow room a "growop?" All the articles I have read point fingers to those fancy light thingy's and sophisticated hoses and wires. Anyone, even growing for personal use, is considered a growop. Paid thieves.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> What exactly makes a grow room a "growop?" All the articles I have read point fingers to those fancy light thingy's and sophisticated hoses and wires. Anyone, even growing for personal use, is considered a growop. Paid thieves.


the difference is what comes before the term...commercial/corporate grow op...vs...personal/medical grow op.  also in #s...if your over your legal growing limit many agencies look at you as growing for profit, commercially.  thats how i understand it anyway!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> the difference is what comes before the term...commercial/corporate grow op...vs...personal/medical grow op. also in #s...if your over your legal growing limit many agencies look at you as growing for profit, commercially. thats how i understand it anyway!


 

You can grow your limit and still be herassed depend on the leos & what they feel like doing. They do what they want & take our rights away slowly. If this a free country then how come we feed other countries instead of our own people. Our country needs to get it's head out of it's own ARS


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> You can grow your limit and still be herassed depend on the leos & what they feel like doing. They do what they want & take our rights away slowly. If this a free country then how come we feed other countries instead of our own people. Our country needs to get it's head out of it's own ARS



Core of humanity is evil, if that weren't the case, there wouldn't have been a need for police officers from the beginning.

This is a long story... In every age and every time, great countries committed great atrocities, this will not change...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Core of humanity is evil, if that weren't the case, there wouldn't have been a need for police officers from the beginning.
> 
> This is a long story... In every age and every time, great countries committed great atrocities, this will not change...


 

It's so frustrating to have such a power we give them & they miss use it against us. Any ways thanks for the post FruityBud. Lets grow & smoke I guess .


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2008)

I was in humbolt yesterday.....and just next to sunnybrea too..at a despencery....there in Arcata.   Sure glad they are leaving the compassionate act people alone (i hope).

The feds will never stop, till the laws are changed federally.  To bad they didnt spend their time fighting fires, instead of going after people.  Cause California is burning up!


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 25, 2008)

blah.. you grow one plant for yourself or you grow 1000 plants to make money... theres no dif.. your still growing it and its still not legal... i never get how someone who is ilegaly growing can bad mouth another person because they are making money doing the same thing... your both breaking the law regardless of the reason.. the fact is people are gonna buy it no matter what.. personaly id rather buy from someone who grows it here than to send my money down to mexico.. some people put this togather as a bizz.. and i dont hate on them for it.. i rather respect some of them.. making something from nothing..


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 25, 2008)

now the part you dont see where they cure it and send it to thier suppliers and have it redistributed to the public for the mans own need


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish I could believe them but they will arrest sick people. Lots of the above posters are right, MJ is MJ to them and a grow room is a grow room. Sickening, these are fellow citizens. If they really wanted to get rid of the problems the drug war creates...aka dealers and commercial growers than legalize it. I think this may have something to do with our "deficit" and the FEDS showing everyone that nobody is safe, and things are getting worse not better...out of control totally out of control and we pay these assclowns. Makes me sick.


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> blah.. you grow one plant for yourself or you grow 1000 plants to make money... theres no dif.. your still growing it and its still not legal... i never get how someone who is ilegaly growing can bad mouth another person because they are making money doing the same thing... your both breaking the law regardless of the reason.. the fact is people are gonna buy it no matter what.. personaly id rather buy from someone who grows it here than to send my money down to mexico.. some people put this togather as a bizz.. and i dont hate on them for it.. i rather respect some of them.. making something from nothing..



.. Oh but you are SO wrong.  If you grow for your own needs, or are a "care giver" for medical patiants, you _ARE_ legal in the eyes of California and a dozen other states. 
   And California and another dozen states will defend your right, too...
   If you sell and fail to pay taxes on that income, you are a "criminal" in the eyes of both the feds AND the state.. . Over your "legal limit'.. criminal. Useing the USPS to mail drugs... "criminal"..



> We're not here to set policy or interfere with California's compassionate use laws, Schadler said. The FBI is investigating for-profit and corporate grow operations beyond the scope of 215.


  "IF"... those are the only ones getting busted, so be it....


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. Oh but you are SO wrong. If you grow for your own needs, or are a "care giver" for medical patiants, you _ARE_ legal in the eyes of California and a dozen other states.
> And California and another dozen states will defend your right, too...
> If you sell and fail to pay taxes on that income, you are a "criminal" in the eyes of both the feds AND the state.. . Over your "legal limit'.. criminal. Useing the USPS to mail drugs... "criminal"..
> 
> ...


 

I disagree because if the media gets involved your boss will know & everyone will know. Your landlord ,Boss will find away to get rid of you. Ya your right California will back you but who is going to pay the atterney fees me or you I don't have the money unless your rich. Until the Man gets his head out of his ars things won't be better for none of us legal or not legal. We vote & pay taxes for nothing just to ignored. Well I better stop before I get into trouble. I am  going to smoke a BIG BOWL FOR YOU HICK & EVERYONE.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I disagree because if the media gets involved your boss will know & everyone will know. Your landlord ,Boss will find away to get rid of you. Ya your right California will back you but who is going to pay the atterney fees me or you I don't have the money unless your rich. Until the Man gets his head out of his ars things won't be better for none of us legal or not legal. We vote & pay taxes for nothing just to ignored. Well I better stop before I get into trouble. I am  going to smoke a BIG BOWL FOR YOU HICK & EVERYONE.



Quit smoking if you are smoking illegally, find enough volunteers, make a Cannabis party, and get into politics. If Turkey had half of the intelligent smoker population that USA had, I would make my own party and be the power on my own! You can even be president if it is possible. (In here it is, you do not need to be a congress member to vote for prime minister and you do not need to be a member of a party in order to enter congress.).

If what polls are saying is true, then it is not hard to become a president or a congress member considering you get all the votes. Legalization alone is enough to help economy greatly, reduce the crime rate, open new work fields, develop new medicine...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Quit smoking if you are smoking illegally, find enough volunteers, make a Cannabis party, and get into politics. If Turkey had half of the intelligent smoker population that USA had, I would make my own party and be the power on my own! You can even be president if it is possible. (In here it is, you do not need to be a congress member to vote for prime minister and you do not need to be a member of a party in order to enter congress.).
> 
> If what polls are saying is true, then it is not hard to become a president or a congress member considering you get all the votes. Legalization alone is enough to help economy greatly, reduce the crime rate, open new work fields, develop new medicine...


dont forget reduce global warming, and help with the fuel crisis!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> dont forget reduce global warming, and help with the fuel crisis!



Just one product, one party, one promise and all in one solution =)


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 25, 2008)

man I hate police... Government... Politicians... Judges... Lawyers... 
Legalized mafia those people are...
time to wake up it is...
May the force be with you...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you have a card or not you are still going to have deal with the legal system and who can offord that. Ya patients have more rights but you still get drug through the mud. Your boss or land find out man the will find away to get rid of you. I did security for 7 1/2 years & my clients would make up reasons to get you out of your unit and your boss come on he will find a reason to get rid of you . Why workmans comp insurance!!!!

You are right Cornellius 
But until the feds figure out what they are doing we all have to CYA.


----------



## FruityBud (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is another interesting read on this case.

Secret raids not too secret
hxxp://tinyurl.com/59f73l


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

We are the problem. We have all these polls and all these numbers thrown at us. Then why isn't MM or MJ for that matter legal in the Feds eyes? Cause we talk and we do polls but WE DON'T VOTE. We have no one to blame except ourselves IMO. Don't just read and talk VOTE.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 25, 2008)

"Medical marijuana dispensaries and 215 patients would not be targeted by the investigation, Schadler said. The Humboldt Cooperative, a medical marijuana dispensary in Arcata, said Tuesday evening that federal agents had not interfered with business."


...and the lord said "Let there be light"...

...and he saw that it was good...blah blah.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 26, 2008)

yea ... i dont live in cali... in my state  if you have it, grow it, sell it or buy it its ilegal.. so theres no dif in growing it to smoke it and growing it to sell it.. 

Question... is it infact legal in cali now? or what.... cuz i thought you could only grow or have it in cali if you had a perscription for it??


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. Oh but you are SO wrong.  If you grow for your own needs, or are a "care giver" for medical patiants, you _ARE_ legal in the eyes of California and a dozen other states.
> And California and another dozen states will defend your right, too...
> If you sell and fail to pay taxes on that income, you are a "criminal" in the eyes of both the feds AND the state.. . Over your "legal limit'.. criminal. Useing the USPS to mail drugs... "criminal"..
> 
> ...




You are so right Hick.  I was just going to say the exact same thing!  
And I will add this...
Several people who are friends and I have been left alone by the local sheriff's department and/or city police because we are legal.  That's 99 inside OR 25 outside in Humboldt.  It's only the big grows out on BLM land...  federal land and private huge grows that are getting popped here.  They are leaving home growers alone...   But I'd better check the newspapers today to make sure.  

People here are generally thankful that this industry is keeping our county alive after all the saw mills have closed.
They will ask for your license and that's it.  If you are OVER the limit, they will usually let you pick the ones you want to keep... 
It's the damn federal government that is after big growers, not our local law enforcement.  They know where the money comes from in this county and basically some of the sheriff's deputies will do what they can to protect legal growers and small family grows.  This I know for a fact...  Once in a while you'll find decent officers... once in a while...  
I've seen it done many many times...  
And I was in Arcata Tuesday too.  What a coincidence, T.C.  :giggle:  
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> yea ... i dont live in cali... in my state  if you have it, grow it, sell it or buy it its ilegal.. so theres no dif in growing it to smoke it and growing it to sell it..
> 
> Question... is it infact legal in cali now? or what.... cuz i thought you could only grow or have it in cali if you had a perscription for it??



Here you do need a doctor's license to grow legally.  There are no other ways around it at this point.  Either a caregiver and/or a patient.
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "Medical marijuana dispensaries and 215 patients would not be targeted by the investigation, Schadler said. The Humboldt Cooperative, a medical marijuana dispensary in Arcata, said Tuesday evening that federal agents had not interfered with business."
> 
> 
> ...and the lord said "Let there be light"...
> ...



So glad about that!  Because I was there with a friend...  Everything was cool.  Even dropped off a sample.  You can't find any place more hip that Humboldt!  :giggle:
eace:  There's no place like home... there's no place like home...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> You are so right Hick. I was just going to say the exact same thing!
> And I will add this...
> Several people who are friends and I have been left alone by the local sheriff's department and/or city police because we are legal. That's 99 inside OR 25 outside in Humboldt. It's only the big grows out on BLM land... federal land and private huge grows that are getting popped here. They are leaving home growers alone... But I'd better check the newspapers today to make sure.
> 
> ...


 


Question how do you know the leos won't touch us patients.

I agree with both of you but I have had hands on exsprearience with leos. I was a armed security 7 1/2 years who assisted them & seen a lot of crapola. When I was a teenager I seen what they can do with the shining metal badge.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Ettesun I for one would love to hear more. I was reading how Humboldt turned around it's whole economy with MJ. If you feel like sharing I would be all ears


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Question how do you know the leos won't touch us patients.
> 
> I agree with both of you but I have had hands on exsprearience with leos. I was a armed security 7 1/2 years who assisted them & seen a lot of crapola. When I was a teenager I seen what they can do with the shining metal badge.


:holysheep:
They used to raise hell in the seventies and eighties and part of the nineties.  But hey, were in a new decade and things have changed.
Just depends on whre you are and the laws in your area.  It's a new world.  
Turn the page to the new chapter.  We don't have to live the paranoid gorilla gardening any longer unless your above and beyond the laws.  I personally got tired of hiding from helicopters and armed kids chopping my plants.  It is B.S. But the laws are there for a reason.  Protection local growers!!!
There are too many illegal immigrants coming in here raping out forests and dumping diesel and poisonous chemicals in our creeks and rivers and they all use weapons.  They've only arrested one that I know of and shot and killed one who fired on the 'force.'  We don't need a bunch of foreigners in here ruining our peaceful existence.  I'm all for wiping out the illegals.  They have no business ruining California parks and public lands.  That is a big NO NO. 
If I can't grow in the county parks, neither can foreigners...  :giggle:
No offense.  I have a friend married to an illegal.  I wish her and hubby the best of luck, but they need to straighten this political b.s. out a bit...  
Why can't we just all get along???
eace:   as a sixties and seventies girl I'm still carrying John Lennon's Laws.
God Rest that Wonderful Angel's soul.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 26, 2008)

You sound like a victim of government propaganda thinking that illegal immigrants
are responsible for all your misfortune...
You should be thankful to Mexicans for spreading MJ around the US, and maybe     
realize those feds are there to protect the real polluters and natures' enemies - those CEOs of corporate america...
If you think the feds and laws are protecting us growers you must be smoking something pretty heavy... 
and those laws change quickly... Just wait till this next Bush takes office...
People shouldn't be illegal anywhere... 
Just my opinion... 
Grow on..


----------



## shyguy100 (Jun 26, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> man I hate police... Government... Politicians... Judges... Lawyers...
> Legalized mafia those people are...
> time to wake up it is...
> May the force be with you...



yea, you can hate em, and yea, there corrupt, but think about it, life would suck with out them.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 27, 2008)

There is a serious problem with organized crime (mexican or otherwise) clear cutting entire hillsides, polluting, shooting guns, and littering in MY FORESTS!!

this is a serious problem as far as I am concerned.

Lock those gangster wannabes in jail with the rest of their kind. 

Leave the growing to the pros and find another get rich quick scheme.



Sick of it.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> They used to raise hell in the seventies and eighties and part of the nineties. But hey, were in a new decade and things have changed.
> Just depends on whre you are and the laws in your area. It's a new world.
> Turn the page to the new chapter. We don't have to live the paranoid gorilla gardening any longer unless your above and beyond the laws. I personally got tired of hiding from helicopters and armed kids chopping my plants. It is B.S. But the laws are there for a reason. Protection local growers!!!
> ...


 

Thanks for explaining your self I appreciate it. If drugs were all legalized there would me no gangs or mobs to live on profits or farmers in Afgan giving up there daughters just to pay there det. The US needs to look at the Netherlands policy too drugs & prostitution.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> You sound like a victim of government propaganda thinking that illegal immigrants are responsible for all your misfortune...
> You should be thankful to Mexicans for spreading MJ around the US, and maybe
> realize those feds are there to protect the real polluters and natures' enemies - those CEOs of corporate america...
> If you think the feds and laws are protecting us growers you must be smoking something pretty heavy...
> ...


:chillpill:  Maybe you should back-track and read what I wrote.  You are trying to pull the infamous race card on me and that is not fair.
I'm talking about people who are poisoning our creeks and rivers and raping the land.  
Hispanics are the hardest working people I know and believe me I've worked side by side with many in sawmills through the years.  Great friends, caring people...  
I am talking about the poor guys and gals (and they are mostly illegals) who work for almost nothing guarding gardens for huge growers...  they are being taken advantage of.  They are being shot because they carry weapons usually.  And the FEDS are doing it!  It is very very sad.  Please pay attention to what I wrote before slamming me.  I have several close friends from Mexico, some legal, some not...  so don't blow your horn at me, please.  I meant no offense to anyone.  Relax and think about it.  
And the media here is the most liberal you'll find almost anywhere...  I know this because I am with the media...   Don't blame the media here.  There is only one Right Wing newspaper and even they are sympathetic to growers...  But our job is to report the news and be unbiased...   
Legal grows are photographed in the newspapers often...  and no names are given.  We are proud of our area.  People here know which side their bread is buttered on...  Our biggest crop here, and what keeps Northern California afloat, is its MJ industry...  Cool down and think before you react.  

eace:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> :chillpill: Maybe you should back-track and read what I wrote. You are trying to pull the infamous race card on me and that is not fair.
> I'm talking about people who are poisoning our creeks and rivers and raping the land.
> Hispanics are the hardest working people I know and believe me I've worked side by side with many in sawmills through the years. Great friends, caring people...
> I am talking about the poor guys and gals (and they are mostly illegals) who work for almost nothing guarding gardens for huge growers... they are being taken advantage of. They are being shot because they carry weapons usually. And the FEDS are doing it! It is very very sad. Please pay attention to what I wrote before slamming me. I have several close friends from Mexico, some legal, some not... so don't blow your horn at me, please. I meant no offense to anyone. Relax and think about it.
> ...


 





I haven't anone on MP that is racist or anything else & you are not Racist.


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> :chillpill:  Maybe you should back-track and read what I wrote.  You are trying to pull the infamous race card on me and that is not fair.
> I'm talking about people who are poisoning our creeks and rivers and raping the land.
> Hispanics are the hardest working people I know and believe me I've worked side by side with many in sawmills through the years. Great friends, caring people...
> I am talking about the poor guys and gals (and they are mostly illegals) who work for almost nothing guarding gardens for huge growers... they are being taken advantage of. They are being shot because they carry weapons usually. And the FEDS are doing it! It is very very sad. Please pay attention to what I wrote before slamming me. I have several close friends from Mexico, some legal, some not... so don't blow your horn at me, please. I meant no offense to anyone. Relax and think about it.
> ...


  Tell me Ett', would it be any different, in your eyes, if it were Vietnamese?.. Canadian?..or Utah Mormons?  that were poisoning streams, destroying forests, bringing the feds to your doorstep?? 
No??..

 yoou aren't a _racist_ you're a realist..   
..and, for "MY" part, the mexicans haven't done me a single favor, that I can think of, in the marijuanna department, either. 


> You should be thankful to Mexicans for spreading MJ around the US,


  brown brick  ?? why should anyone "thank" them for that?..


----------



## snuggles (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with you all, although I think we need to give nikimadritista a break he is Bulgarian and might not have understood what was really being said...IMO he's a nice guy I think he just misunderstood what was being said. Cause Ettesun is definitely not racist I think we all know that.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 27, 2008)

??? Didn't mean to freak you out people... 
 I was pretty messed up when I wrote my reply as well... 
I am sorry... didn't mean to start a riot 
Light another


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

:heart: Thanks Niki... and I mean that.  Bulgaria...???  Wow...  We American women speak our minds, don't we...  are you in the states now???  
Surely don't mean to come across wrong. There may be a little lost in translation...  I appreciate the apology and a big HUG to you.  ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((*)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
eace:


----------



## littlenode (Jun 27, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Light another



 ...and the international language of MJ comes thru....


----------

